# Preis- und Qualitätsunterschiede bei analogen SLRs und Objektiven?



## McHale (20. November 2004)

Hallo! Ich habe zur Übersicht meine Fragen fett markiert.

Ich möchte mir eine neue Kamera zulegen. Ich habe dabei an eine analoge Spiegelreflexkamera gedacht, die mittlerweile recht preiswert sind. Da ich auch Abzüge bis zu A3-Format machen möchte, hatte ich mit Digicams ab 6 Megapixel geliebäugelt, aber da ist die Bildqualität meist nicht so gut. Am meisten stört mich das Rauschen auf gleichmäßig dunklen oder gleichfarbigen Stellen. Und digitale SLRs sind mir zu teuer.

Ich habe gelesen, dass Objektive von SLRs 5 bis 10 Millionen Bildpunkte auflösen können, und dass vor allem sie für die Bildqualität verantwortlich sind. Wenn ich also nur die Bodys betrachte, gibt es da große Preisspannen. *Entstehen diese nur durch die verschiedene Funktionsvielfalt oder gibt es auch Qualitätsunterschiede hinsichtlich des Bildes?* Ich brauche viele Funktionen wie z.B. 4 Bilder pro Sekunde nicht. *Könnte ich also den billigsten Body nehmen und ein recht hochwertiges Objektiv? Oder würde das nicht zusammenpassen?*

Manuelles Fokussieren wäre mir auch ausreichend. *Ist eigentlich der Body, das Objektiv oder beide für den Autofokus zuständig?*

*Wie groß ist der Qualitätsunterschied zwischen Objektiven mit festen Brennweiten und Zoomobjektiven? Ist es ein Schärfeunterschied, ein Belichtungsunterschied? Würde man ihn auf einem A3-Poster schon erkennen?*

Nun habe ich z.B. im Mediamarkt-Prospekt die SLR Nikon F55 inkl. 28-80mm Objektiv für 149 Euro gesehen. Laut Hersteller ist das eine Einsteigerkamera. Das Objektiv ist wohl nur Standard und auch nicht sehr lichtstark. *Was sagt ihr zu diesem Angebot? Ist das Objektiv zu gebrauchen? Ist evtl. der besagte Body mit einem anderen und mit welchen Objektiv sinnvoller? (-> hauptsächlich Landschaftsfotografien)*

Danke für eure Mühe!
Gruß, Martin


----------



## der_Jan (20. November 2004)

Das Objektiv hat nichts mit der Auflösung zu tun, das Objektiv lässt Zoomen und das Licht hinein. Und eine Analoge Kamera die du ja anscheinend haben willst hat keine Pixel. Ich denk mal du meinst was digitales?


----------



## McHale (21. November 2004)

nein, ich meine schon analog. ich hab nur in einem artikel (http://www.digitalfotonetz.de/Digitalfoto/Digital_vs_analog/body_digital_vs_analog.html) folgendes gelesen:


> Analoge Filme haben bis zu 32 Millionen Bildpunkte (Pixel), in diese Dimensionen stößt die Digitale Fotografie noch nicht vor. Allerdings hängt die tatsächlich genutzte Auflösung immer stark vom Objektiv ab, einfache Kleinbildkameras lösen in Wirklichkeit auch nicht mehr als 1,5 - 2 Megapixel auf, hochwertige Spiegelreflex-Objektive schaffen dort natürlich einiges mehr und liegen durchschnittlich bei 5-10 Megapixeln.


----------

